# 1911 Poll



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

See a lot of folks scared of 1911's that are cocked and locked. I don't get it, but it seems like there are a bunch out there. Just curious what the numbers are here on our little forum.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Meant to be carried in condition 1. If your scared get a plastic gun.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Condition 1, always... and carry a glock as back up for when the 1911 fails...

https://youtu.be/WP4k4tOsZD8

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you don’t have a round in the chamber you are carrying a club.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i see the poll numbers show some voters prefer carrying Tupperware!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Some people just don't understand the function of the single action of the 1911 first shot. 

People that I have shared that I'm carrying a 1911 always look scared that the hammer is cocked. But after explaining the operation, they lose their fear. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My 1911 is a Para Ordinance Tac Four
You can't cock it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> My 1911 is a Para Ordinance Tac Four
> You can't cock it.


One of them with the bobbed hammer?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I carry my P12 ParaOrdnance cocked and locked. The 1911s and clones were designed for that, hence the double safety system on them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Can’t wait to get my gun rights back.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Who the hell conceal carries a weapon without a round in the chamber? Retarded.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Who the hell conceal carries a weapon without a round in the chamber? Retarded.


Lot's of folks do! But just like I wish they wouldn't tell me what to do or how to carry, I don't try to tell them either. I let them know why I carry the way I do. If they don't feel comfortable doing so, then that's their prerogative.

I've tried to convince a family member that they need to get over their fear of their weapon killing them with a round in the chamber. But alas, no movement on that front.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Cocked n locked s&w pc1911 commander.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't carry at all. If I did, it would be option 1. I do have a beautiful kimber I impulse bought over a year ago I haven't taken out of the plastic yet. Too pretty to get dirty. Hmmm. that sounds pretty gay.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This guy makes some good points......


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, wait just a sec while I load my pistol. Gtfoh.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> Condition 1, always... and carry a glock as back up for when the 1911 fails...
> 
> http://youtu.be/WP4k4tOsZD8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thought this would wait till the 2nd page!

Not a matter of if it'll happen but when.

Bring on the haters saying "I've shot 1000s of rounds thru my 1911 and it's never had a FTE".

And FWIW, I love 1911s.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmNLPMFSOvY
> 
> This guy makes some good points......


"trigger proof"

Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> One of them with the bobbed hammer?


Yes
It has a small flat hammer. 
Holds 13 rounds


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I carry a Glock because they hold lots of bullets, and I ain't that great a pistol shot.

Rick


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

John B. said:


> Condition 1, always... and carry a glock as back up for when the 1911 fails...
> 
> http://youtu.be/WP4k4tOsZD8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Hope you got some flied wice with that bullcrap.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I want another 1911. When I did own them, I always kept it fed and ready.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Deadhead1 said:


> Hope you got some flied wice with that bullcrap.


That's a bit racist...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Any input from the 4 that carry paperweights?


----------

